# Dragon's Blood due to arrive.......CLOSED



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Just spoke by phone to my Rep and the Dragon's Blood shipped out yesterday. I got the tracking number and it is due to be delivered by the end of day Monday 7/9/12.

Won't be long now!!!!!

Here is the update on the Pink Sugar revision. I soaped it, no acceleration. To my surprise it turned bright yellow! It's been a week now and it is still yellow (looks like it was colored with annato). We are not going to do it. Horrible ugly color for Pink Sugar and they raised the price by $2.00

It is time to get ready for Sabbath so I will be off the computer until Saturday night. Sunday I am posting a new pre-sell and at least one of them will be the same price as the Pink Sugar if you'd like to move any or all of your Pink Sugar money to that fragrance you can. If you'd like a refund, I can do that also. I just can't find a Pink Sugar that I think is the quality that you deserve. I have applied to the very most top fragrance oil company for an account. I sent more information into them today and hopefuly I'll find the right Pink Sugar if I'm accepted as a customer. I thank each and every one of you for the patience and support you've shown. I only want to bring you the best Fragrance Oils your money can buy at the best price. Believe me that I'm feeling very protective of each of you and your soaping business. 

If you're wondering what the next sell will be, well.......... Wouldn't you rather be surprised????????????????????????? :rofl

OK,OK that's mean, I'll tell you that one is OMH!


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Dragon's Blood due to arrive*

Thanks Tamera for all you are doing!!

Vicki/NC


----------



## petey (May 1, 2010)

*Re: Dragon's Blood due to arrive*



2Sticks said:


> It is time to get ready for Sabbath so I will be off the computer until Saturday night. Sunday I am posting a new pre-sell and at least one of them will be the same price as the Pink Sugar if you'd like to move any or all of your Pink Sugar money to that fragrance you can. If you'd like a refund, I can do that also.


uhm...I was hoping to get in on the Dragonsblood, but I haven't gotten any info to send money...just wondering if I am still part of that??


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Dragon's Blood due to arrive*

Yes, I ordered your 1 lb. I sent you a PayPal invoice when the sell closed. Please PM me your email address again and I'll invoice you again tomorrow evening


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: Dragon's Blood due to arrive*

OHhhh goodie goodie.....have been waiting for an excellent "Lillian" OMH.....can't wait.....have you soaped it yet??????? dance: dance: dance:

sheryl


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Dragon's Blood due to arrive*

I did soap it and it's not perfumey, powdery or Play-doh like, as so many are. Smells like what it's supposed to be


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Dragon's Blood due to arrive*

FedEx Tracking says the Dragon's Blood is in the town north of me where there is a Distribution Center and will be on the truck tomorrow 7/9 for delivery! :handclap :handclap


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Dragon's Blood due to arrive.......IT'S HERE!*

It's here....the Dragon's Blood arrived yesterday but I couldn't lift the drum so I had to wait for my husband to get home today from Texas. The FexEx man was struggling to get the drum off the truck. My husband & son made me 3 different spickets to fit the big blue plastic drum and he put it up on the bottom half of an old office chair with arms so I can roll the drum where I need it.

I'm outside on the porch filling jugs. This DB is so strong if you tried to do it in the house it would overpower you. This is really strong stuff, I think everyone is going to be happy with this one!

Tamera


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Dragon's Blood due to arrive.......IT'S HERE!*

I forgot to say.....Make sure to tell me if you want me to ship now or hold.


----------



## petey (May 1, 2010)

*Re: Dragon's Blood due to arrive.......IT'S HERE!*

Looking forward to trying this!


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Dragon's Blood due to arrive.......IT'S HERE!*

It's a good one, and well worth the weight. If you'd like me to ship now PM me with your address, If you're going to get in on the pre-sells that are going on now and would like me to hold your DB until they're all in so they can be shipped together, just tell me.


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Dragon's Blood due to arrive.......Ship it!*

Hi Everyone,
If you told me to ship, your Dragons Blood it is packaged and ready to ship tomorrow. I have sent notices for shipping costs.

There are still a few people who haven't told me if they would like me to "Ship or Hold" and I'm waiting to hear from you 

Tamera


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: Dragon's Blood due to arrive.......Ship it!*

Please ship my Dragon's Blood and my Cleo's Treasure....

thanks
sheryl


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Dragon's Blood due to arrive.......Ship it!*

You got it :biggrin


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Dragon's Blood due to arrive.......Ship it!*

Wow, to bad for those of you who missed out on this! Soaped it this evening. Tamara has found Lillian's old Dragon's Blood!

I also wanted to say something about her packaging, excellent. My jugs not only had tape around the lids (purple by the way  but were then bubble wrapped, only filled half way (most try to jam as much as they can which always makes the jugs leak) and then cushioned...so professional!!!! Thanks Tamera! Vicki


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Dragon's Blood due to arrive.......Ship it!*

Tamera You can hold mine  I want to wait and see what else you are planning to add


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Dragon's Blood due to arrive.......Ship it!*

Will do Lynn


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Dragon's Blood due to arrive.......Ship it!*

Vicki,
I'm so glad this was the DB you were looking for  Makes me feel good to have found it.
Also, thanks so much for mentioning the packaging. I try to be so careful to do it right, especially try to be extra special careful with the 5lb jugs. I want your orders to get to you right. Anyway, I do appreciate you saying something about it so I know it was alright.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Dragon's Blood due to arrive.......Ship it!*

Mine came wrapped and good too! Thanks! Tamera. Have a question: How much are you using in a soap batch? It smells very strong.


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Dragon's Blood due to arrive.......Ship it!*

Hi Betty....Glad to hear yours arrived safe and sound. Maybe Vicki will let us know how much she used in hers as she just soaped it.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Dragon's Blood due to arrive.......Ship it!*

OK, but you get to figure out the percentage 

For 384 ounces of soap I use 16 ounces of Dragon's Blood. It is plenty strong, it is not done curing, if it stays this strong I will go down by 3 ounces, do another batch and see how it does. Vicki


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Dragon's Blood due to arrive.......Ship it!*

Ok, so that's 24lbs of soap with 1 lb DB That would be 4% or .66 or 2/3oz per lb. If decide to reduce the BD by 3oz, that would be just over 1/2oz per lb. That's how we like our FO's, good and strong :lol

Thanks Vicki!


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Dragon's Blood due to arrive.......Ship it!*

If you have not received your DB, I still have a couple of boxes waiting for shipping invoice to be paid and a couple of bottles are still on the shelf waiting on you to tell me if I should ship or hold. I can ship out on Monday if you'll just tell me or if I've sent a shipping invoice, it can go out Monday also as soon as I receive the payment.


----------



## petey (May 1, 2010)

I'm guessing you received mine, I sent it thru paypal a couple days ago, but I forgot to put who I am. So, if it was from Kim Snyder, it's me, petey. :crazy


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Kim,
I knew it was you  I shipped it on 7/23 and FedEx says it's due for delivery to you tomorrow. Yeah!!!!!
Hope you like it


----------

